
Guardian Agent: secure agent forwarding for Mosh or SSH - zkanda
https://github.com/StanfordSNR/guardian-agent
======
zkanda
This has been an issue with Mosh for a long time, finally one solution has
appeared.

Mosh Issue: [https://github.com/mobile-
shell/mosh/issues/120](https://github.com/mobile-shell/mosh/issues/120)

